# Stepping Stone Paths?



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 13, 2016)

So I am looking for different kinds of stepping stones for my town, I want to get a few for each town that kind of match but are varied enough that they don't seem too repetitive (if that even makes sense) One of my towns in going to be a spring town so I'd like it to have the green spring grass and the other town is a fall town so I need ones with fall colors, and I would also like some with dirt behind them because there might be random dirt patches. Does anybody know any good QR's or links to places with good stepping stones that blend well?


----------



## cosmylk (Feb 13, 2016)

you might have more luck posting this request > here < sorry I can't be of more help ; v;


----------



## lunachii (Feb 13, 2016)

I use these in my town ^v^ http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/90533267223/floatingpresents-updated-stepping-stone-qr

they don't fit really nicely with the snow though D:


----------



## romancement (Feb 13, 2016)

HAHA get ready for ALL THE THINGS because all I've done yesterday was obsessively look at stepping stones

1.) What Lunachii posted, these are classic and fabulous, look great with clover, not so good with snow
2.) http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/post/65934465730/lilycovecrossing-steppin-stones -- have not tried these bad boys yet, LOVE the all season wear you can get out of them
3.) https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/f4/40/da/f440daf085ac5d6ce5acfc94265b8ffe.jpg -- these are cute if you want a more warm coloured stone
4.) https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/ba/a0/8c/baa08ca4b80471e1b6930022263ba307.jpg -- these cutie patooties by Mayor Meadow have flowers <3 
5.) http://acliriell.tumblr.com/post/89929427118/my-first-path-i-wont-use-it-because-it-doesnt -- the Morioh Bloom tile series is super cute and efficient, they work nicely as stepping tiles, but also in a large space! 

There's a ton out there but those are my personal favs. Have fun playing around!


----------

